# Navarre pier will be closed



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

There closing the pier tomorrow. Im pretty bumbed.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you know when it will be back open


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Im not sure, I think the bridge is closing tomorrow morning. Santa Rosa is making them evacuate. Which is silly, since the storm is headed west now.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I know, I live in Navarre and as of now were going to school tomorrow and it's closed Tuesday and Wednesday is still a possibility.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

What grade are you in? My sister goes there, and I graduated in 11.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in 10th


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

are you nuts? even if it hits the western part of the cone all the way in LA we will still see storm surge and 15 foot waves and squally weather. 

of all the days to fish you choose that day?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Fishing is going to be awesome right now. Go now.


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah I know, I wish I would of been able to go but I'm stuck in school.


----------

